# Where should I hunt some Wild Boar ?



## Frook (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey all I am now getting into Compound Bow Hunting. I have practiced and am ready for my first hunt (and hopefully kill). I have heard Wild Boars are making there way into Southern Ohio. 

I am about 20-30min East of Downtown Cincinnati, Ohio. Is there anywhere even within an hour or so that has been known to have Boar? Or would it be a good bet to just find a farm and ask for permission? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Best bet is to head south to TN. No offense, but wild hogs aren't really the greatest game for the beginning bowhunter. They require precise shot placement, stout gear, and very steady nerves.


----------



## Frook (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeah I know. But there is nothign else out there right now (that I know of) for bowhunting right now. Any ideas?


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Monkey like tree climbing abilities might come in handy on a bad shot .



M.Magis said:


> Best bet is to head south to TN. No offense, but wild hogs aren't really the greatest game for the beginning bowhunter. They require precise shot placement, stout gear, and very steady nerves.


There's some taken every so often in the Hocking/Vinton area but that's more drive than you're looking for.


----------



## Frook (Apr 18, 2005)

Around how far are those two spots? An hour is preferable but I can go more...no problem there.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> Monkey like tree climbing abilities might come in handy on a bad shot


Or hope your shadow carries. 

Groundhogs are excellent game this time of year. Plenty of them, so plenty of shot opportunities.


----------



## Frook (Apr 18, 2005)

That could be another option. By me (about 30min away) there is EastFork State Park. There is A LOT of places to go hunting around here it would seem. Is this somewhere I could hunt for G-Hogs? If so, wouldn't be a bad start to bowhunting I think.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Ask about any farmer and he'll let you hunt for groundhogs.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Frook said:


> Around how far are those two spots? An hour is preferable but I can go more...no problem there.


Here's the general area I'm talking about. There is some state owned land in the area although it's not shown on this map.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...952,-82.742329&spn=2.793717,4.367065&z=8&om=1

Jeff


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

Right in downtown Columbus 
OH my mistake I thought it said WILD WHORES


----------



## Frook (Apr 18, 2005)

sporty said:


> Here's the general area I'm talking about. There is some state owned land in the area although it's not shown on this map.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...952,-82.742329&spn=2.793717,4.367065&z=8&om=1
> 
> Jeff


So once I arrive, do i just go farm-to-farm asking around? Or are there certain areas / places / specific locations you would suggest? I may go up there tomorrow morning since I don't work.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Here's some detail map of state forest lands.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/forestry/Forests/pdf/hocking_bro11.pdf

Dad only has 50 acres and haven't known of a pig off that land in a couple years. I know some of the state land along 56 there were some taken. I'm not sure how to get to that land - not right on a public road.

DNR might be able to help you with accessing the state forest areas. I'm not sure if the local mills give out permission to hunt but you could check with T&D Thompson (on left just as going into Laureville on 56) or Riddle's (turn left just past the school). I wish I could be more detailed. I only hunted them a couple times and that was on dad's land.


----------



## sharktooth (Sep 30, 2005)

T&D currently have all of there land leased to private hunt clubs and Ridddles no longer allow hunting,The best place to hunt wild boars on public land is Zalaski state Forest.


----------



## Frook (Apr 18, 2005)

sharktooth said:


> T&D currently have all of there land leased to private hunt clubs and Ridddles no longer allow hunting,The best place to hunt wild boars on public land is Zalaski state Forest.


Are there any areas that would yield better results then others? And should I try the bury food method to attract them ?


----------

